# R-value of EPS-crete?



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Does anyone know or know where I can find any information on the R-values of EPS-crete?

(EPS is expanded polystyrene - think Styrofoam beads like one might find in a bean bag chair)

I've found lots of places around the net where folks will show how they have made it from scrap Styrofoam, and even some places where folks are running strength tests on it, to determine if it can be substituted for any structural concrete parts, but I don't want to use it for structure (other than holding itself together), I'd just like to be able to plan for using it as insulation.

It has some advantages over strawbales, in that it won't ever rot, can't harbor bugs, can be sprayed on via shotcrete methods, and it is suggested that it has a higher R-value than strawbales, but I can't seem to find any exact numbers for thermal performance so far, except on a website of a Siberian construction company, and their numbers aren't in any format or units I'm familiar with.

Thanks


----------

